# Avian-X



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> After handling it this weekend I am un impressed.. It looks silly next to a DSD, its heavy, and the coloring is not even close..


Sounds like a familiar review! 



Ack said:


> I checked out the LCD at Gander yesterday and honestly wasn't impressed. Yes, it looks better than most decoys out there (foam and rubber), but it still isn't up to par with the Dave Smith hen. As DEDGOOSE mentioned, the thing is very heavy for a decoy....not sure why they made it like that. The paint on the head almost had a yellowish hue to it.....not the blue/gray like a real hen. For only $40 more I would definitely recommend a DSD hen over the Zink.


----------

